# Need wash and wax boat and RV



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

I need a person to wash and wax both a 25.5' boat and a 40 foot RV. Reliable, and fairly priced are desirable.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Where are you located. Ive know someone that will do it!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Tyler what you got? I'm in Fort Walton and always looking for somebody for when I'm too lazy or just don't have the time.


----------

